# m&p backstraps



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a m&p .45 that I would like to get different backstraps for. I like the ones on the pro(core) series, it's more aggressive. Does anyone know if you can purchase them anywhere?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

donk123 said:


> I have a m&p .45 that I would like to get different backstraps for. I like the ones on the pro(core) series, it's more aggressive. Does anyone know if you can purchase them anywhere?


I don't believe the M&P 45 Shield has a removable backstrap. If it did, it would probably have come with a couple of extras. Moreover, I don't see a Core version of the 45. The M&P 45 Shield grip and frame are all one piece so I'm not sure how you can even think about finding a different backstrap or use one from another model.

That all said, there are solutions. You can look at the various Talon grips. Talon come in more than one level of aggressiveness. These are adhesive and basically have more aggressive feeling to them. There are also some slip on grips you might find some from Pachmayr.

Talon grip install video: 




Pachmayr&reg Pachmayr your primary source for quality handgun grips and recoil pads

Hogue may also make a slip on grip, but I didn't see any at their site.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...There's also skateboard tape.
It's the perfect illustration of "aggressive."


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Try stippling . I purchased a soldering iron from harbor freight and did my small backstrap on my M&P. Made a big difference. Check out youtube for different techniques.


----------

